# 2008-2009 Season: Player of the Game



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #1*​
*76














96*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*9/17 shooting (1/1 threes), 4/5 free throws, 23 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #2*​
*117














79*

*Player of the Game: Jordan Farmar*








*6/8 shooting (2/2 threes), 1/2 free throws, 15 points, 5 rebounds, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #3*​
*104














97*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/24 shooting (1/2 threes), 10/12 free throws, 33 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #4*​
*88














106*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*4/9 shooting, 1/3 free throws, 9 points, 17 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #5*​
*82














111*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*7/10 shooting, 6/6 free throws, 20 points, 15 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #6*​
*106














99*

*Player of the Game: Trevor Ariza*








*6/10 shooting (0/1 threes), 1/1 free throws, 13 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #7*​
*93














86*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*6/10 shooting, 2/2 free throws, 14 points, 8 rebounds, 1 assists, 4 blocks, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #8*​
*106














95*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*6/11 shooting, 3/5 free throws, 15 points, 10 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #9*​
*109














116*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*14/21 shooting, 6/8 free throws, 34 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #10*​
*105














92*

*Player of the Game: Vladimir Radmanovic*








*5/6 shooting (5/5 threes), 15 points, 5 rebounds, 2 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #11*​
*90














104*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/18 shooting (1/3 threes), 4/5 free throws, 29 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #12*​
*108














118*

*Player of the Game: Trevor Ariza*








*4/9 shooting (0/1 threes), 3/6 free throws, 11 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #13*​
*93














120*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*9/12 shooting, 8/8 free throws, 26 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #14*​
*107














114*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*14/26 shooting (1/4 threes), 6/6 free throws, 35 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #15*​
*99














112*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*8/13 shooting, 2/3 free throws, 18 points, 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #16*​
*117














118*

*Player of the Game: Trevor Ariza*








*4/8 shooting (0/1 threes), 5/5 free throws, 13 points, 5 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #17*​
*114














102*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/20 shooting (1/3 threes), 7/7 free throws, 32 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #18*​
*106














104*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*7/11 shooting, 3/6 free throws, 18 points, 10 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #19*​
*92














105*

*Player of the Game: Derek Fisher*








*7/10 shooting (3/5 threes), 2/2 free throws, 19 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 5 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #20*​
*101














113*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*9/15 shooting, 7/9 free throws, 25 points, 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #21*​
*110














115*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*11/14 shooting, 6/7 free throws, 28 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #22*​
*103














112*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/21 shooting (2/4 threes), 8/10 free throws, 32 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #23*​
*86














98*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*7/12 shooting, 4/4 free throws, 18 points, 11 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 blocks, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #24*​
*114














116*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/22 shooting (1/3 threes), 3/4 free throws, 28 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #25*​
*87














89*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/24 shooting (1/3 threes), 3/4 free throws, 28 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #26*​
*103














106*

*Player of the Game: Derek Fisher*








*9/16 shooting (3/7 threes), 6/6 free throws, 27 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #27*​
*105














96*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*14/23 shooting (3/6 threes), 5/8 free throws, 36 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #28*​
*100














87*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*7/18 shooting (0/1 threes), 12/15 free throws, 26 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #29*​
*83














92*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*13/23 shooting (1/3 threes), 27 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 4 turnovers​*

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #30*​
*113














130*

*Player of the Game: Derek Fisher*








*9/12 shooting (1/2 threes), 19 points, 3 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #31*​
*100














113*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*13/23 shooting (2/3 threes), 12/14 free throws, 40 points, 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #32*​
*86














100*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/19 shooting (0/2 threes), 4/5 free throws, 26 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #33*​
*116














105*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*14/24 shooting (6/7 threes), 5/6 free throws, 39 points, 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #34*​
*114














106*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*12/21 shooting, 9/9 free throws, 33 points, 18 rebounds (ties career high), 1 assist, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #35*​
*119














121*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/20 shooting (1/4 threes), 15/17 free throws, 36 points, 7 rebounds, 13 assists, 1 steal, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #36*​
*105














108*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*8/13 shooting, 8/10 free throws, 24 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #37*​
*105














100*

*Player of the Game: Trevor Ariza*








*6/7 shooting (2/3 threes), 14 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #38*​
*111














112*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/19 shooting (2/3 threes), 5/6 free throws, 29 points, 7 rebounds, 10 assists, 1 block, 4 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #39*​
*109














103*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/26 shooting (1/5 threes), 7/8 free throws, 28 points, 13 rebounds, 11 assists, 2 steals, 6 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #40*​
*88














105*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*11/13 shooting, 0/2 free throws, 22 points, 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #41*​
*108














97*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*17/24 shooting, 8/11 free throws, 42 points (career high), 15 rebounds, 3 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #42*​
*97














117*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*8/12 shooting, 7/8 free throws, 23 points, 14 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #43*​
*85














99*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*4/10 shooting, 7/8 free throws, 15 points, 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 4 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #44*​
*117














110*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*10/14 shooting, 4/5 free throws, 24 points, 14 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 6 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #45*​
*132














119*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*10/15 shooting, 7/8 free throws, 27 points, 15 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #46*​
*115














98*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*9/14 shooting, 6/6 free throws, 24 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #47*​
*126














117*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*19/31 shooting, 20/20 free throws, 61 points (Madison Square Garden Record), 3 assists, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #48*​
*115














107*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*12/17 shooting, 7/8 free throws, 31 points, 15 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #49*​
*110














109*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*6/10 shooting (1/2 threes), 7/11 free throws, 20 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #50*​
*101














91*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*13/19 shooting (0/1 threes), 2/3 free throws, 28 points, 17 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #51*​
*98














105*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*10/17 shooting, 2/4 free throws, 22 points, 14 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #52*​
*109














113*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*8/13 shooting (0/1 threes), 3/5 free throws, 19 points, 19 rebounds, 1 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #53*​
*83














96*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*6/11 shooting (1/3 threes), 2/4 free throws, 15 points, 20 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #54*​
*129














121*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*9/22 shooting (2/3 threes), 10/12 free throws, 30 points, 3 rebounds, 9 assists, 2 blocks, 3 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #55*​
*111














115*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*13/30 shooting (1/2 threes), 12/12 free throws, 39 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 block, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #56*​
*111














108*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*10/14 shooting, 5/6 free throws, 25 points, 14 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #57*​
*107














93*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*13/21 shooting (0/3 threes), 10/13 free throws, 36 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #58*​
*106














132*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*11/12 shooting, 1/2 free throws, 23 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #59*​
*79














90*

*Player of the Game: Nobody*​
*Terrible Effort By Everybody Involved​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #60*​
*111














118*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*18/38 shooting (3/9 threes), 10/10 free throws, 49 points, 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #61*​
*89














99*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/23 shooting (1/5 threes), 6/6 free throws, 31 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #62*​
*90














110*

*Player of the Game: DJ Mbenga*








*4/5 shooting, 2/2 free throws, 10 points (career high), 4 rebounds, 5 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #63*​
*94














111*

*Player of the Game: Nobody*​
*Terrible Effort By Everybody Involved​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #64*​
*102














96*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*14/23 shooting (2/3 threes), 7/10 free throws, 37 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 blocks, 4 steals, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #65*​
*102














95*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*9/21 shooting (1/2 threes), 4/4 free throws, 23 points, 4 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #66*​
*100














107*

*Player of the Game: Trevor Ariza*








*9/13 shooting (3/5 threes), 5/5 free throws, 26 points (career high), 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #67*​
*94














93*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*9/12 shooting, 7/9 free throws, 25 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 3 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #68*​
*106














114*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*5/9 shooting (0/1 threes), 6/6 free throws, 16 points, 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 3 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #69*​
*117














109*

*Player of the Game: Trevor Ariza*








*7/9 shooting (2/2 threes), 2/4 free throws, 18 points, 8 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #70*​
*107














89*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*7/13 shooting, 0/1 free throws, 14 points, 14 rebounds, 7 assists, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #71*​
*92














77*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/18 shooting (1/3 threes), 9/10 free throws, 30 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #72*​
*103














95*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*14/19 shooting, 8/10 free throws, 36 points, 11 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #73*​
*76














86*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*7/10 shooting, 7/10 free throws, 21 points, 11 rebounds, 2 blocks, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #74*​
*84














94*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*9/17 shooting (2/4 threes), 20 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #75*​
*104














98*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/19 shooting (1/2 threes), 9/9 free throws, 30 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #76*​
*81














93*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*7/11 shooting (4/6 threes), 2/2 free throws, 20 points, 1 rebound, 7 assists, 3 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #77*​
*85














88*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*6/10 shooting (1/3 threes), 5/8 free throws, 18 points, 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #78*​
*122














104*

*Player of the Game: Sasha Vujacic*








*4/7 shooting (2/5 threes), 2/2 free throws, 12 points, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #79*​
*102














116*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*7/11 shooting, 2/4 free throws, 16 points, 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #80*​
*98














106*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*7/13 shooting (1/3 threes), 2/2 free throws, 17 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #81*​
*75














92*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*6/10 shooting, 6/6 free throws, 18 points, 5 rebounds, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #82*​
*112














125*

*Player of the Game: Sasha Vujacic*








*6/8 shooting (3/4 threes), 15 points, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------

